

Linux and multiple Internet uplinks: a new tool - drsound
https://github.com/drsound/fault_tolerant_router

======
Quequau
I have a couple of accounts with wireless providers. One is fast, metered, and
bandwidth capped and the other is unmetered but really manipulated, oversold,
and unreliable.

So this sounds like it might really work well for me.

